# Snow geese in ohio



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I saw my first flock of snow geese while hunting the ohio river this evening pretty cool even though they would have nothing of us. There must have been around 20 or so. My dog spotted them first they were way of heading up river on the wv side but over the water

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

swans watch for the swans ..someone shot one the other day at a local lake


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I have been seeing 1lone swan down from where i hunt about a mile thats the nice thing about the river you never know what you are going to see

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Saw 3 flocks of swans tonight totaling about 50 birds. Seen a flock of snows/blues with a dozen birds in it a few weeks ago .


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I watched a "V" patten of sandhill cranes flying over me, during the week of Deer Gun Season. Wow, those things are noisy.

There's a small group of snow geese (20+) that hang out around here, but seem to disappear about the time the season opens. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

More and more are appearing yearly. Love shooting them. We have harvested snows and specks in recent years.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i found some snows today hope they are here for tommrow's hunt ......


----------

